# touch ups



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone else had a problem with touch ups shinning though paint. This happens a bit and usually see them more on walls that sun shines on. I'm assuming its from not sanding them enough but I don't think I'm doing that, but ya never know sometimes from being rushed with by the painter who's waiting to paint. Also ones I had a problem coming through that we touched up a couple time after it was painted. I always use a fresh sponge to sand them especially if its over paint. What do you guys think the problem may be?


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Ya know , that is why I always try to get in and do all touch-up and repairs before the painters come in, I know it can be hard to time everything just right, and painters Should not be pushing anyone on the job, everyone is there to Help, and when you have several jobs running at the same time it can be hard to be at 2 places at once. I know most of the painters and they usually keep in contact with me and they have been helpful . You may just not be getting enough cure time on the drying.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

it also depends on the paint. if its eggshell or satin.. u will see it all day long.. especially if there are windows where the sun is shining on it.. on flat paint i dont have a problem seeing touch up if i have to go back. but im with better. i touch up after i skim and after i sand.. after i sand i mix blue chalk in my mud and touch up again.. it makes it easier to find to sand. doing that makes less call backs until the trim guy beats it up


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

its usually on darker paints too. A couple times we have 2 different painters waiting at different jobs, which is a pain in the ass. Some just don't listen we tell them the day before they can have it after coffee, come morning there ready to paint first thing.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

it sounds like your painter isn't spot priming before putting finish on...it will flash every time...also, if you can avoid it, don't touch up with quickset..

by your painter,i mean the one following you...not "your" painter

eggshell will flash every time if not spot primed..semi gloss will flash even after spot primed if not gone corner to corner...you technically can't "touch up" semi gloss...wherever it is touched up and they just repaint the touch up, it will flash


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Exactly what Bill from Indy said[even if he,s a Colts fan] ya gotta prime the touch-ups and with eggshell the painter has to paint the whole area again. DSJOHN


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bill from Indy said:


> it sounds like your painter isn't spot priming before putting finish on...it will flash every time...also, if you can avoid it, don't touch up with quickset..
> 
> by your painter,i mean the one following you...not "your" painter
> 
> eggshell will flash every time if not spot primed..semi gloss will flash even after spot primed if not gone corner to corner...you technically can't "touch up" semi gloss...wherever it is touched up and they just repaint the touch up, it will flash


Bill, again, your spot on,,,,, IF the painter doesn't prime the patch,,, guess what,, it ain't gonna match !!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Exactly what Bill from Indy said[even if he,s a Colts fan] ya gotta prime the touch-ups and with eggshell the painter has to paint the whole area again. DSJOHN


your right...REAL big Colts fan, but honestly, im ok with the saints whoopin our backside in the bowl...they deserved it because we didnt play


----------



## jakester (Feb 6, 2008)

If you want to eliminate the flashing try a product called Never-Miss, mix it with your mud, apply it, sand it, then top coat it. No spot priming required. This stuff is great especially if doing a level 5 finish.


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

I guess I'll have to yell at the painter. 

I've heard of never miss but never tried it, I guess I'll have to pick some up and give it a shot.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

No Don't yell at the painter,,, Let the super or builder know about the problem... and charge extra for the repairs if you have to use extra material to finish the repairs properly. 
Keep the conflict off the job as much as you can. If I have a problem with other crews, I never confront them , that is the builders job to do so. 
As long as your getting paid the amount you request and your happy with that, don't worry about what the other crews are doing or not doing. 
I have to say I have never heard of this product Never-Miss,, any info would be appreciated... I know sometimes on the job it is hard to kick back and bite your tongue, and I am not in anyway saying, that any man should get walked on, Just saying do your best to keep things cool on the job.


----------

